# White iPhone delayed to second half of July



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Finally official:

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/06/23iphonestatement.html


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, dear. Poor Heather.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

So are you guys that want the white going to wait? 

At least it's not too long


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<> <insert martyr icon here> I'll wait <<sniff, sniff>>

Unless I change my mind again....


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm totally waiting.  If it was September, I'd probably relent, but a month isn't too bad.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Considering how slow to just load apps my phone has been since I upgraded I'd be extremely frustrated to have to wait any longer.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm doing both.  LOL  

If we were still planning on only upgrading my phone, I'd wait.  But since DH got it into his head to upgrade his as well--and we're both eligible--I'll pick up the reserved black phone tomorrow, under my account, then swap it for the white on his account when the white becomes available late next month.  I think.  I've still got a few hours to decide.  I REALLY don't want to be in the middle of that mob scene tomorrow trying to activate the phone, they probably won't let me just take it home and handle it here, and I'm still irked that I couldn't simply get the damn thing ordered and shipped.  

I'll bet it releases after the 24th though.  They're not going to want to deal with all the people who want to return their black phones within 30 days just because it's the "wrong" color.  Hopefully now that it's announced, people who were thinking about doing that will think again.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm waiting.  I have the original one still so if I've been patient this long, I can wait a bit longer


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I wanted the white, then I decided to get the black...now the white will be available again and I have no idea what to do! 

Because now I like the black too!  Decisions!


----------

